# Danke für die 3dfx Files!



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (19. September 2007)

*Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Grüß euch!

Ich wollte mich nur für die 3dfx Files (die ich jetzt völlig zufällig hier gefunden und für die ich mich auch registriert habe) bedanken! Da waren einige interessante Sachen dabei, die ich mir prompt runtersaugen mußte. Hab mir natürlich auch das Heft mit dem v5 6000 Test geholt! 

Es freut mich - selbst Besitzer von zwei v5 6000 Karten - besonders, daß sich ein großes Magazin auch heute noch mit dem Thema auseinandersetzt. Wußte auch nicht, daß sich der Begriff "Göttin" aus meinem v5 6000 Review damals auf Hard:Overclock mittlerweile sogar SO weit rumgesprochen hat. 

Besonders die alten PDFs hier (Nullnummer u.a.!) haben mir Mal wieder das Herz erwärmt, big thx!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Gerne geschehen. Ist ja gut, dass es neben Raff noch andere V5-6000-Liebhaber da draußen gibt


----------



## SoF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

den artikel in der erstausgabe hab ich noch im orginal gelesen und mich als armer schüler weinend an den bildern ergötzt ^^
Ging mir heute wie damals


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Ich krieg da auch glänzende Ausgabe, wenn ich an die Voodoo-Story in der Erstausgabe denke.

Das Beste: 3dfx war mit der Story damals überhaupt nicht glücklich, sie fühlten sich sehr negativ dargestellt.


----------



## Soulsnap (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

ja was haben die denn erwartet? Etwa das die PCGH die Karte als weltbeste, ultimative, nie zu überbietende Grafikkarte darstellt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> ja was haben die denn erwartet? Etwa das die PCGH die Karte als weltbeste, ultimative, nie zu überbietende Grafikkarte darstellt?



Auf dem Gebiet FSAA ist sie aber in der Tat noch immer Weltklasse ... und bei der Länge. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Aber Raff...es kommt doch auf die Technik und nicht auf die Länge an, oder?


----------



## Oliver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

An der Länge arbeiten AMD und Nvidia ja bereits, wie man an den aktuellen Highend-Karten erkennen kann.


----------



## Soulsnap (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Naja und mit der Technik werden sie sich dann wohl auch noch eines tages  mal auseinandersetzen. Hoffe ich doch mal!:p


----------



## Malkav85 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Aber die 5 6000 war schon ne Wucht...hatte damals auch den Artikel in der PCGH gelesen. Aber wenigstens sind die aktuellen High-End Karten noch in der Länge zu verkraften


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> An der Länge arbeiten AMD und Nvidia ja bereits, wie man an den aktuellen Highend-Karten erkennen kann.



Lächerlich im Vergleich.  Bei der V5 6000 erdreistete sich 3dfx zu 31 Zentimetern Baulänge ... eine Geforce 8800 GTX/Ultra schafft es "nur" auf rund 27 Zentimeter.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Soulsnap (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Ja Himmel Arsch und Schimmelschiss wieso isn des Ding so Übertrieben Lang????


----------



## PCGH_Raff (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ja Himmel Arsch und Schimmelschiss wieso isn des Ding so Übertrieben Lang????



Vier Grafikprozessoren wollen versorgt werden.  Auf der Comdex im Jahre 1999, als die V5 6000 das erste Mal gezeigt wurde, führte man das ursprünglich erdachte Design vor, welches jeweils zwei Chips übereinander vorsah. Man scheiterte aber an der Umsetzung und sattelte daher auf die "Reihenschaltung" um. 

Das ist die (nicht annähernd lauffähige) Comdex-V56k:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine "Göttin" mit einem sehr seltenen Prototypen-Kühler und Griff am Heck, um sie hinten am Tower zu arretieren:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Kovsk (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=7696&postcount=13


Trotz der netten Kühlkonstruktion, und des wissens über das problem, kein Kühler für die PCI-PCI Brücke
Also beim letzen Pic meine ich.


----------



## Oliver (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Geil, Karte mit Spoiler ^^

Die Kühlkörper sehen ja mal scharf aus.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



Kovsk schrieb:


> Trotz der netten Kühlkonstruktion, und des wissens über das problem, kein Kühler für die PCI-PCI Brücke
> Also beim letzen Pic meine ich.


Bin ich blind, oder ist das AGP? 



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Geil, Karte mit Spoiler ^^


Irgendwie muss die Karte ja auch am Boden gehalten werden  ^^


----------



## exxe (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Bin ich blind, oder ist das AGP?



Die 4 VSA-Chips sind über PCI angebunden
bei den zwei Chips eine v5 5500 geht das als Master/ Slave. bei vieren irgentwie nicht. deswegen braucht man ne PCI-PCI brücke die aus einem quasi vier macht.

solang man AGP nicht übertaktet bracht der chip eigentlich nicht gekühlt zu werden. 


@ PCGH_Raff
 nicht annähernd lauffähige Comdex-V56k ist gut
das PCB hat keine eizige leiterbahn


dit
ich glab langsam sind wir OT


----------



## SoF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Die Designs der Karten rocken kräftig - die besten aller Zeiten wenn ihr mich fragt. 
Der Heckspoiler ist nicht unbedingt mein Ding, aber sowohl die "Parallelschaltung" als auch die Prototypenkühler sehen einfach nur scharf aus.
Wie weit vorraus die damals eigentlich waren ^^


----------



## Hardware-Guru (20. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Wenn ich am Wochenende zuhause bin mess ich mal meine Spea V7 im Vesa-Local-Bus-Format. Die sollte da mitspielen können.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Ja Himmel Arsch und Schimmelschiss wieso isn des Ding so Übertrieben Lang????



Um es mal mit dem Posting von MalkavianChild85 zu sagen: Manche versuchen mangelnde Technik halt durch Länge zu kompensieren. Sorry Raff. 

_edit:
War übrigens nicht das erste Mal:
http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Gallery...EDO-RAM - 90MHz - Quantum3D Obsidian2 SLI.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/quasat/Gallery...- 90MHz - Quantum3D Obsidian2 SLI  - back.jpg_


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (21. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Zum Brückenchip: Die HB1-SE66 ist eigentlich nicht so anfällig wegen der Hitze selbst, sondern weil es einen als "Latch-Up" bekannten Bug gibt, der einfach auf manchen Boards auftritt. Ich kenne die technischen Details nicht exakt, aber dabei hängt die Brücke irgendwie in einem Loop oder so ähnlich, und heizt dann innerhalb von Sekunden vollgas durch, was im Normalbetrieb niemals auftreten würde.

Also Kühlung war nie geplant für die HB1-SE66. Das ist nur ein Notfall-Hotfix, der de Karte manchmal in inkompatiblen Boards retten kann (manchmal auch nicht). Wenn man also hergeht, und mit einer 6000 Mainboards auf Kompatibilität testet, sollte man die Brückenkühlung nicht weglassen...  Hat man Mal ein 100%ig kompatibles Board, ist die Brückenkühlung nur noch Kosmetik und Baldrian für den User. 

Der "Heckspoiler" ist eigentlich aus rein praktikablen Gründen dran. RAID-Controller voller Baulänge, oder riesige SUN Grakas haben sowas z.B. auch immer drauf, für die Fixierung.

Beispiel IBM ServeRAID-6M:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Spoiler ist also mehr als Kosmetik. Brauchst natürlich einen passenden Tower, der die nötigen Schienen für die Montage von Karten voller Baulänge aufweist. EYE-950, EYE-980, EYE-2020 fallen mir als Beispiele ein, aber die gibts eh von vielen anderen Herstellern auch.


----------



## exxe (21. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Um es mal mit dem Posting von MalkavianChild85 zu sagen: Manche versuchen mangelnde Technik halt durch Länge zu kompensieren. Sorry Raff.
> 
> _edit:
> War übrigens nicht das erste Mal:
> ...



die gute alte Obsidian2 X-24, war damals wirklich das non plus ultra
2x Voodoo2 SLI, 24MB (gibts aber auch mit nur 16)

is quasi zeitgleich mit den normalen Voodoo2 raus gekommen, war aber teuer



@ GAT
wast du das nicht der seien V56k auf Intel RAMBUS boards getestet hat?
mit dem finger auf der Hint brücke


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (21. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Finger und Kühler!

Fazit: 
ASUS P3C-E nur teilweise kompatibel (Latch-Up, System bootet aber und Brücke kehrt nach 2-3 Sekunden in den Normalzustand zurück). NICHT empfehlenswert.

Intel "Outrigger" OR840 kompatibel! Das System hab ich aber nicht fertiggestellt, weil ichs ums Verrecken nicht geschafft habe, zwei Tualatin P III-S 1400 drauf in SMP zum Laufen zu bringen. Und ich wollt einfach ned ohne die Tualatin SMP Lösung.. 


Ah, die X-24. Leider hatte ich nie den Quantum3D Lüfter hinten dran.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Auf dem Gebiet FSAA ist sie aber in der Tat noch immer Weltklasse ... und bei der Länge.


Die 7900GX2 müsst doch länger sein, oder??
Ebenso diverse Wildkatzen und die neuen Dual HD2600 Karten


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (29. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Da muß ich dich enttäuschen, länger als "volle Baulänge" (die die 6000 hat) gibt's nicht bei PCs, auch nicht bei der 7900GX2.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Mir war so, dass die OEM HD2900XT's ebenfalls volle Baulänge und auch den Henkel/Spolier hintendran haben


----------



## exxe (29. September 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*



GrandAdmiralThrawn schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich enttäuschen, länger als "volle Baulänge" (die die 6000 hat) gibt's nicht bei PCs, auch nicht bei der 7900GX2.



naja fast
An der Quantum3D Obsidian2 SBi und Quantum3D Obsidian 100SB-4400 hängt hinten noch RAM über, auf der höhe wo normal nur der spoiler ist.
Die AAlchemy ist auch noch länger
33cm mit 8GPUs


----------



## GrandAdmiralThrawn (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Hmm, viel Spielraum ist da aber nach hinten nicht mehr...  Länger als die 6000 MIT oder OHNE die Klammer?

Edit: Ok, habs mir angesehen.


----------



## CyLord (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Danke für die 3dfx Files!*

Die X1900 All in Wonder ist etwas größer als seine Brüder. Es schafft es auf 26cm.


----------

